# sewing machine recommendation?



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

My daughter's next bday is #13. When our boys turned 13, my husband got the big tool chests. Nice stacking rollaways. Basically, a set up that a grown man can get k ts of years of use of.

Well I want to do the same thing when my daughter turns 13. She's very interested in sewing, knitting, etc. But I'm a poor resource for helping her develop these skills.

I've bought her some books and hand sewing things. She watches videos as such.

I'd really like some advice on what brands, types, features, etc y'all would recommend. My goal is to have this be something she can keep and use into adulthood.

Thanks very much.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I found a pic on the web of the machine I got for Christmas when I was about 13. Trust me that was a LONG time ago, in the 70's. LOL

It still works fine.


http://s28.postimg.org/t4jd6mma5/SINGER3600.jpg

I have 2 other machines now as well. And a serger that I have never used enough to get "good" at.
But I really think any machine, if serviced well, will last quite a while. You don't have to spend thousands.

Do you have a Joanne's nearby? I would talk to the sales people there and watch for a coupon?
Or a quilting shop or even find the instructor for sewing at local community college?

Here is a link to a review page for current machines..
http://www.topbestsewingmachine.com...dpos=1t1&a=2&gclid=CNW6v62NuMUCFVURHwodrHUA_g

Your daughter would probably be all over the computer techie stuff available now, but it is also something that can fail and most of us are not "programmers" and troubleshooters of that stuff. Then there's always the next new thing coming out every year.

My philosophy would be go for most sturdy internal parts and workings, and then service it every so often, and it should last a long time.

Lucky girl! I remember how special I felt to get my own sewing machine. Looking back after adulthood, I realized my poor mama never actually had her own. We had one that was my grandmother's at our house for all my growing up. At some point, my aunt or someone needed it, and mama had none. So I "let" her use mine. 
It is sweet here on Mother's Day to be reminded again how many times my mama did without so that we could "have". I'm getting sniffy now!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome 2212. The brand O swear by and I've had one of these before and it's got the stitches one needs and is mechanical sturdy. Later if she out grows it the are many other possibilities.
And quality computer machines are work horses too.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I second the recommendation of a Janome machine. Well made, sturdy, wonderful machines. I'd stay away from any of the machines currently being sold at Joann's. Not high quality from what I've seen.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Is a janome machine one that is fairly easy to find repair people for and/or to purchase parts/accessories for?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

also, would you consider it, user friendly? I don't believe I have a resource for her to go to for instruction. it will probably have to be trial and error and books and youtube type videos for her to use.

I'd hate to buy one that would leave her feeling frustrated like she wasn't accomplishing anything.

She really enjoys this kind of stuff and I want to nurture to flame of interest here, not inadvertently extinguish it, from my own ignorance.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I second Janome. Buy one from a dealer, not the big box stores. A really good workhorse and not too expensive is the DC line. I think the latest is DC2014. It doesn't have a huge amount of bells and whistles but has enough to keep a person busy for years. I just passed my DC2008 onto a friend as I replaced it with a Janome 8900. I used the DC almost daily for 6 years and never even had it in the repair shop. 
http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/janome-dc2014-sewing-machine.php


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. I have a Janome and I absolutely love it. I grew up sewing on Singer machines because that is what my mom had. I started sewing when I was 10 years old. My sister and I made our school clothes when we were teenagers. There is such a difference between the Singer and Janome. They are quite the workhorse. Mine is an embroider/sewing machine. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

A vote for Bernina here.

Check out your local dealer for a used one. Bernina owners tend to take very good care of their machines and only trade them in to go up to a newer model with more features. I have never met a dissatisfied Bernina owner.

If you buy from a dealer they will probably include classes. If they don't offer, ask. They will generally throw them in if it means a sale.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

My newest/best machine is a Kenmore made by Janome (mid 1980s?)... I had it in for a minor tune up over and above what I could do for it as far as that goes...

Repair man said it was a VERY good machine, sturdy, dependable, easy/cheap to work on... 

I and a 9 year old grand daughter just pounded craft projects with it all winter long.... 

I also have another older Kenmore and an older Singer... Both much simpler, less stitches etc than the newer machine that work fine for many simple tasks we do..... We have put a lot of miles on all 3 machines...

I have $5 each in the two older machines... And $10 in the newer one...

This has been my experience so far... Good luck...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Kenmore machines made by Janome.start with 385 on their part number.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. Please add more if you it would be good to know. I have several months before her body and will continue to read it.

I could use some help with what price range I should expect for new or used.

That's one of the reasons I'm asking so far in advance. I want to be sure I can pay for it outright before her bday.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I bought a lower end Janome new for $1400 a year or so ago.

Mon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Which one for 1400?. I know of good.ones.mid range for about $500 or so.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I forget which one and I don't want to go downstairs to check...it was a Jaanome 1600 or 1800.

Frankly, right after I got that, Costco had a sale on a Brother Sewing machine (XR1355), quilting model, for $225 and I have been using that upstairs. Very happy with it, BUT my daughter had problems with the Brother she bought.

Mon


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Why not watch Craig's list for and older, pre plastic parts, machine? Most won't have bells and whistles but they will last a lifetime. A Singer 401A can do lots of decorative stitches with different cams. My everyday machine was my grandma's Kenmore from the 70's. It was made by, crap drawing a blank, Japanese company that starts with an S? Anyway, it Just does straight and zig zag, but it works for what I need. You can always post the CL ads here and get opinions on the machine in question. These ladies are a wealth of knowledge.
Heidi


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thanks horsemom, I will keep an eye out, and ask y'all if I find something. But f I got a deal maybe I could spend $ getting her fabric and stuff to go with it.

Her brothers got brand new toolboxes which made it a really big deal for our household. But they didn't get many tools to fill it yet. Those get added randomly, usually as hand me downs.

I think if I can get used one, I definitely will need to shower get with extras, so she doesn't feel like we slighted her. She's my only girl, and sometimes I worry about being sure she doesn't get overlooked. The score in our family is boys 6 girls 2. She and I usually hold our own okay though.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

One thing that you can get her that will last FOREVER (well, kinda) is a sewing box, for all the important things that she will need for whatever sewing machine she has, all through her life. 

In that box you can put a tape measure, GOOD fabric scissors, straight pins, pinking sheers, marking pencils/chalks, safety pins, an assortment of needles, seam rippers....*come on folks! What else does she need in her sewing box?*

Mon...PS..that would be part of her "forever" collection.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

One question I have is. How different would it be if she was more interested in home arts projects than clothing.

I'm not sure if she has a preference. But would I need the right machine if she wanted to do say table clothes, pillows, quilts, purses vs. Clothing?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

A simple machine would do those things. 

Frankly, she's young and will grow into what she likes, with experience. It might turn out that she is totally into machine embroidery, or totally into quilts, both of which do well with a machine made for those things. Just starting out though, one of those may be difficult enough that she just doesn't enjoy sewing.

I bought my grand-daughter a simple sewing machine when she turned 13. It is a STARTER machine with few stitches/attachments. She is still able to make clothing and crafts.

If you want to get your daughter something she can keep forever and take into adulthood (like the boys) why not just buy her a GOOD set of pans and bake ware?

Mon


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

If she's leaning toward quilt making a cutting may/ruler and rotery cutter could be added with a used machine. Suture scissors for her sewing box are handy.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A really good set of fabric scissors in various sizes. Gingher is a very good name brand.


----------

